# Covenant Theology IS Reformed Theology



## AV1611 (Apr 10, 2008)

Covenant Theology IS Reformed Theology « Creed or Chaos


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a MUST read book on Covenant Theology, this is where it came from. My whole denomination (RCUS) can't stop talking about this book. 


Amazon.com: Fountainhead of Federalism: Heinrich Bullinger and the Covenantal Tradition: Charles S. McCoy,J. Wayne Baker,Heinrich Bullinger: Books


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to have to check that out SolaGratia...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 10, 2008)

Baker's "Two-Streams" theory and McCoy's interpretation of federalism have been seriously challenged. For what it's worth, I do not recommend this volume as a sound introduction to the history of covenant theology. 

Cornel Venema has provided a much sounder interpretation of Bullinger and Van Asselt has provided the definitive work on Cocceius (C. McCoy's entry point into federalism). The English transl. of Bullinger at the end is the most useful thing about the book.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 10, 2008)

could someone direct me to a good intro as to "What is federalist theology" (Please no wikepedia- that is blocked by BJU) Thanks!


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 10, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> of Bullinger at the end is the most useful thing about the book.



That is the reason. We at church only went through the last chapter which is from Bullinger.


----------



## Casey (Apr 10, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> R. Scott Clark said:
> 
> 
> > of Bullinger at the end is the most useful thing about the book.
> ...


Is this from his _Decades_, or is it a stand-alone treatise?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 10, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > R. Scott Clark said:
> ...



It's a stand-alone, said to be "the first book devoted to the subject of the covenant in 1500 years of the Christian church" (Angus Stewart): _A Brief Exposition of the One and Eternal Testament or Covenant of God_ (1534, actually completed in November 1533).


----------



## Casey (Apr 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It's a stand-alone, said to be "the first book devoted to the subject of the covenant in 1500 years of the Christian church" (Angus Stewart): _A Brief Exposition of the One and Eternal Testament or Covenant of God_ (1534, actually completed in November 1533).


Is this book then the only place where an English translation is available?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 10, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > It's a stand-alone, said to be "the first book devoted to the subject of the covenant in 1500 years of the Christian church" (Angus Stewart): _A Brief Exposition of the One and Eternal Testament or Covenant of God_ (1534, actually completed in November 1533).
> ...



As far as I know, yes. For a study of the background of Bullinger's treatise, see J. Wayne Baker, "Church, State, and Dissent: The Crisis of the Swiss Reformation, 1531-1536," _Church History_ 57 (1988): 135-152.


----------



## DavidGGraves (Apr 10, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Cornel Venema has provided a much sounder interpretation of Bullinger and Van Asselt has provided the definitive work on Cocceius (C. McCoy's entry point into federalism). The English transl. of Bullinger at the end is the most useful thing about the book.



Could someone provide the information on this Venema book? I'd like to read the Bullinger material.


----------



## Philip A (Apr 10, 2008)

Heinrich Bullinger and the Doctrine of Predestination


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 10, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Baker's "Two-Streams" theory and McCoy's interpretation of federalism have been seriously challenged. For what it's worth, I do not recommend this volume as a sound introduction to the history of covenant theology.
> 
> Cornel Venema has provided a much sounder interpretation of Bullinger and Van Asselt has provided the definitive work on Cocceius (C. McCoy's entry point into federalism). The English transl. of Bullinger at the end is the most useful thing about the book.



Boy - Venema's affordable, but the Van Asselt book (at Amazon at least) is going to cost a pretty penny! (18,000 of them, plus shipping!)


----------



## DavidGGraves (Apr 10, 2008)

Philip A said:


> Heinrich Bullinger and the Doctrine of Predestination



Thank you Philip


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 11, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> could someone direct me to a good intro as to "What is federalist theology" (Please no wikepedia- that is blocked by BJU) Thanks!



Westminster Seminary California clark


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 11, 2008)

Under CLASSICAL COVENANT THEOLOGY 

Full of Nice Quotes, WOW!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 11, 2008)

Van Asselt's book is brilliant. You could get it via ILL at your local library. I recommend it highly. I think it's worth every penny.



toddpedlar said:


> R. Scott Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Baker's "Two-Streams" theory and McCoy's interpretation of federalism have been seriously challenged. For what it's worth, I do not recommend this volume as a sound introduction to the history of covenant theology.
> ...


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 11, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Van Asselt's book is brilliant. You could get it via ILL at your local library. I recommend it highly. I think it's worth every penny.



Of that I'm certain.... just don't have so many at the moment, 
and I couldn't drop everything else for the 3 week ILL period to
finish off that book - not now anyway. I'm still reading YOURS on
Olevianus (for which I am thankful for your efforts)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> R. Scott Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Baker's "Two-Streams" theory and McCoy's interpretation of federalism have been seriously challenged. For what it's worth, I do not recommend this volume as a sound introduction to the history of covenant theology.
> ...



There are cheaper copies of Van Asselt's book to be found at Bookfinder.com.

It is also available online at Google Books for limited preview:

The Federal Theology of Johannes ... - Google Book Search

Likewise, McCoy/Baker:

Fountainhead of Federalism: Heinrich ... - Google Book Search

For what it's worth, There was another thread recently where I recommended a few books on federal/covenant theology:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/ct-books-please-29690/


----------



## sastark (Apr 11, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> could someone direct me to a good intro as to "What is federalist theology" (Please no wikepedia- that is blocked by BJU) Thanks!



Wikipedia is blocked by BJU (which I'm assuming is Bob Jones University)?!?!?!? How in the world do they justify that?

(and, as a side note: why haven't they blocked the PB? Don't they know it's filled with Calvinistic Dogma?!?!?)


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 11, 2008)

Wikipedia can show girly pictures if one isn't careful.


----------



## sastark (Apr 11, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Wikipedia can show girly pictures if one isn't careful.



Wha? I must be too innocent as I have *never* seen anything like that on Wikipedia.

Still a pretty lame reason to block it, if you ask me (one can find inappropriate content just about anywhere if you're not careful).


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 11, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> R. Scott Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Van Asselt's book is brilliant. You could get it via ILL at your local library. I recommend it highly. I think it's worth every penny.
> ...



Hey, I knew someone was reading it, I just didn't know who it was!


----------

